# Cycling/Tennis Elbow



## LarryDuff (20 Feb 2012)

I have developed what are very like the symptoms of tennis elbow in my left arm and while, yes I do play quite a bit of tennis, I am right handed so I don't think that is causing it.

The only thing that I can think I have have been doing different in the last month is doing 15 - 20 miles on my bike at the weekends.

Has anyone ever heard of this type of complaint being got from cycling?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (20 Feb 2012)

Bike fit? Could have too much weight through the joint / locked out joint

Position of brake hoods can twist the joint too.


----------



## LarryDuff (20 Feb 2012)

To be honest I havnt used the left brake a lot so I don't think its that. Might try to shift my position next time out.


----------



## youngoldbloke (20 Feb 2012)

I have a suspicion that my similar problem (left elbow also) might be related to, or made worse by - I am not sure it is the cause - the vibration caused by cycling on rough road surfaces.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (20 Feb 2012)

youngoldbloke said:


> I have a suspicion that my similar problem (left elbow also) might be related to, or made worse by - I am not sure it is the cause - the vibration caused by cycling on rough road surfaces.


http://www.livestrong.com/article/416439-cycling-position-elbow-pain/


----------



## LarryDuff (20 Feb 2012)

Interesting article. Could well be a lot of truth in it. Some of the roads round here are in shocking condition, very bumpy!


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (20 Feb 2012)

LarryDuff said:


> Interesting article. Could well be a lot of truth in it. Some of the roads round here are in shocking condition, very bumpy!


Antrim Coast,I needn't say more


----------



## youngoldbloke (20 Feb 2012)

Thanks -I certainly do not lock my arms - I tend to ride on the hoods, arms bent as recommended - in the meantime I am going to blame the awful road surfaces - http://www.livestrong.com/article/470814-cycling-elbow-soreness/, and check out my position if it gets any worse.


----------



## vickster (20 Feb 2012)

I had the exact same thing - left elbow (right handed), no tennis...4 months of pain, physio, rest, steroid jab 5 weeks ago...touch wood seems good. Caused I think by riding a too big bike last summer


----------



## Klaus (24 Feb 2012)

I had tennis elbow in the left arm about 15 years ago, didn't do any exercise at the time but I am quite skinny round the arms, all I can remember was knocking the elbow on a doorframe a while before the problem started. Was treated with antibiotics and ibuprofen and it healed up very quickly. Lucky I had changed to a car with automatic transmission .... I wonder where the term "tennis elbow" comes from? My elbow at the time was the size of a tennis ball due to the liquid accumulating round the joint.


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Feb 2012)

I've also recently been afflicted and I've found thses to be most useful:
http://www.lp-supports.com/products/tennis_elbow_and_elbow_supports/

I use the 723 cycling and the 701 when doing other physical stuff, like driving or manual labouring. Found they have made a big difference.


----------



## Tomba (25 Feb 2012)

Saw this video on a golf forum. Might be worth a try for those that suffer.

http://glennpendlay.wordpress.com/2012/02/17/got-tendonitis/


----------



## LarryDuff (26 Feb 2012)

Went out yesterday and did a 20 miler. No pain in the elbow today

Tried not to ride with straight arms and roads weren't bumpy!


----------

